# European medical insurance



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi. Everyone
Has anyone any experience of the E.H.I.C. plus medical insurance.
Many thanks Crimpleken


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

this?

http://www.ehicplus.com/main/faq

it looks like they are a travel insurance provider who are trading on the back of the EHIC provisions. I can't see that they have any official backing from the government, so I would suppose you compare what they provide and other insurers.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

No experience, personally I find this type of pseudo official company are being less than honest in their portrayal of the product, the links to the FCO and links to apply for your EHIC are there only to add a perceived approval in my view

Plenty of companies who sell travel/medical insurance in an open and honest method, well for an insurance company :roll: 

Chris


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Used them for a couple of years. Sensible premiums and they covered all my medical problems ie. stents, heart, diabetes without ridiculous loadings.

Luckily have not needed to make a claim so do not what they are like to pay out.

Steve


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

So why would you want to pay for a medical insurance in excess of the free one when it does not provide any extra cover. It claims to be a medical screening company by it's trading name but as far as I can see it offers no extra medical benefits from the free card.
quote from their summary

Medical Care Expenses
This insurance policy provides NO MEDICAL CARE EXPENSES Coverage because it is limited to trips to and within European countries that are members of the reciprocal health agreement that underpin the European Health Insurance Card (EHIC).
If you do not intend to utilise your EHIC entitlement to cover your Medical Care Expenses whilst on your trip(s) or are not willing and able to pay for any private medical costs incurred (including doctor's call out fees, pharmacy costs etc) then because this policy provides NO MEDICAL CARE EXPENSES Coverage, it does not meet your demands and needs.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Ehic*

Hi Crimpleken, I used Ehic Medical Insurance Co, up to last year ago but was reused cover this year. However my wife and I went to France in July and unfortunately I became ill with a chest infection and was admitted to a French hospital. The treatment was first class and I had to show my Ehic Card to receive the treatment. I was billed by the hospital, which I paid and have just been reimbursed by the Dept of Work & Pensions,,, DO NOT LEAVE HOME WITHOUT YOUR EHIC CARD,,,,,,, Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> So why would you want to pay for a medical insurance in excess of the free one when it does not provide any extra cover. It claims to be a medical screening company by it's trading name but as far as I can see it offers no extra medical benefits from the free card.
> quote from their summary
> 
> Medical Care Expenses
> ...


Safer to read the policy and summary before you make statements about something you know little about.

SUMMARY
Limit per claim

1 Cancellation Fees Lost deposits & Curtailments £5000

2 Emergency Overseas Medical Expenses
Repatrication cost £2000,000
Medical outpatient £1000
Additional Travel & Accommodation Expenses £5000
Pharmacy £500

3 Emergency doctor callout £150

4 Personal liability £2000,000

5 Missed Departure/Connection £500

6 delay Damage to or loss baggage inc Valuables 
Total limit inc Valuables £1500
Max per item £500

7 Personal money £200
Lost Passport £250

8 Legal Advice & Expenses £10,000

9 Personal accident £10,000

10 Hijack Benefit £50 per 24 hr to max £1,000

11 Hospital Cash Benefit £50 per 24hr max £500

12 Delayed Departure/ Abandonmentof trip
£25 per 24hr max £125

13 Mugging Benefit £50 per 24hr max £1,000

They also cover winter sports at additional costs

Steve


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Well Sweetie

Bring me someone who has had a medical claim paid by this company and I will pinch myself because I must be dreaming.

When it says limit per claim does that mean that is what they pay out to claimants or is it what they might pay out?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The only times I have made a claim on travel insurance was for a damaged suitcase and well wrapped ornament.

On making my claim I was advised to read some obscure paragraph on page twelve of th etermas and conditions.
It read:
Items which may be damaged or broken are not covered by this policy.

Daughter needed injections on two seperate holidays for illness.
Both times the bills were less than the excess.



Dave p


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Well Sweetie
> 
> Bring me someone who has had a medical claim paid by this company and I will pinch myself because I must be dreaming.
> 
> When it says limit per claim does that mean that is what they pay out to claimants or is it what they might pay out?


I take it you have had dealings with this company and as they don't pay out I am sorry I put the information there for others to read.

Could you please supply forum members with insurance companys that's stated payouts are all paid at maximum.

I read the business section in our local paper each wednesday and local to us are one of the largest insurers in the country have CC judgements against them nearly every week  Wonder if it means people have go to court to get settlements.

Steve


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't see any figures for a stay in hospital, outpatients yes, repatriation yes but nothing for medical costs whilst in hospital.

Joe


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Did not want this thread to turn into a game of ping pong merely to highlight that with all Insurers things are very rarely what they are perceived to be. The test is how good and painless they are at meeting claims and their counter argument is every other claimant is trying to defraud them. My own feelings on passing on information to fellow members is; pass on the details of companies who have dealt well with you.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking at the policy extract it is very clear this policy does not pay out for any in treatment. You rely on your EHIC card and the reciprocal agreement.

It covers out-patient costs and repatriation, loss of baggage, missed departure, etc..

I believe that most middle income people in France have a private policy to cover the costs not covered by the French system. I think that's what we can claim back from our health service.

------------------------------

But also if you are doing any sport read the policy carefully. Often any sporting activity not booked as part of your package is not covered. I heard this on the radio, was amazed, checked my Tesco policy and there it was! I now go through a sports insurance company who provide a full list of what is covered and at what level.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

joedenise said:


> Can't see any figures for a stay in hospital, outpatients yes, repatriation yes but nothing for medical costs whilst in hospital.
> 
> Joe


Sorry Joe
Should have been under 2 and read Medical Inpatient Suppliment to EHIC
Excludes Private Inpatient Limit per claim £2,000,000

Steve


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I also believe if you use your EHIC an cannot claim the additional charges some policies waive the excess as the bulk of the bill was paid by the EHIC agreement. But you need to read the detail.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Ken38 said:


> Looking at the policy extract it is very clear this policy does not pay out for any in treatment. You rely on your EHIC card and the reciprocal agreement.
> 
> It covers out-patient costs and repatriation, loss of baggage, missed departure, etc..
> 
> ...


You are right Ken your EHIC card covers you for in treatment but not for repatriation whic is the costly bit.

2 years ago our friend had a stroke while in spain and spent over 4 months in a spanish hospital all covered by EHIC card and great treatment he got


----------

